
Were U.S. Diplomats Attacked in Cuba? Brain Study Deepens Mystery - wlkr
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/23/science/cuba-diplomats-health.html
======
wlkr
Wikipedia has a background on 'Havana Syndrome' [0]. The July 2019 study
discussed in the article is paywalled but can be found in [1]. 'Havana
Syndrome' has been previously discussed on HN [2] [3].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havana_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havana_syndrome)

[1] [https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/27385...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/2738552)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18426129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18426129)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15460539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15460539)

------
sctb
Discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20508269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20508269).

~~~
wlkr
Thanks, for some reason I thought to search 'Havana' but not 'Cuba'.

------
toyg
This will likely never be solved unless a “counterpart” steps forward. It’s
been going on for so long and we have little more than when it started.

